# Walnut Cheese Wafers Recipe



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2006)

*These are yummy with soup, and wonderful as an appetizer with olives and salami..*

*1-1/4c. unbleached a/p flour*
*4-oz. parmigiano reggiano, grated*
*1/4.tea. salt*
*1-stick butter, cut into bits*
*1/2c. chopped toasted walnuts*
*about 2 Tab. milk*
*1-large egg*

1.Stir together flour,cheese,and salt. With pastry blender blend in butter bits til it makes coarse crumbs.Stir in walnuts.
2. in small bowl, beat milk and egg. Pour mix over dry ingredients and stir til moistened. Add more milk if needed. say a teaspoon at a time. Squeeze dough together and form a ball.
3. Cut the dough into two equal parts. Shape each piece into a 7 inch log and place on sheet of plastic wrap. Wrap tightly and chill til firm 4 hrs. or overnight.
4. Place a rack in center of oven. Preheat oven to 400. Butter two large baking sheets.
5. Cut the logs into 1/4 inch slices and lay 1 inch apart on baking sheet. Bake til biscuits are lightly browned around the edges 10-12 min. Transfer to racks to cool. Serve at room temp..Can be stored in air tight container up to 2 weeks
Makes about 48

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## callie (Jan 31, 2006)

These sound really good - I love walnuts!!  Thank you.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2006)

You're welcome,  Am taking some to Gina's house sunday along with a tray of all kinds of olives and some salami..

kadesma


----------



## callie (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you use English walnuts or black walnuts?  I especially like the strong flavor of black walnuts.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Do you use English walnuts or black walnuts? I especially like the strong flavor of black walnuts.


Callie,
I've only used English, but black walnuts might taste even better..They are my favorites. I'll try black for sunday. Thanks for the idea...

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

Just gorgeous Kadesma, I think I might try adding a little basil or oregano to these, but otherwise keep the recipe the same. It looks awesome just the way it is


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

Piccolina,
this is what I love about posting a recipe..The great ideas one gets from others that make the recipe even better..Like the idea of adding herbs..That should make them even tastier..Thank you 

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Piccolina,
> this is what I love about posting a recipe..The great ideas one gets from others that make the recipe even better..Like the idea of adding herbs..That should make them even tastier..Thank you
> 
> kadesma


 You're very welcome  I love that about posting recipes/thoughts here too. Sometimes a TNT gets a new spin from someone else and suddenly you have 2 or 3 new TNTs based on your origional recipe.


----------



## licia (Feb 2, 2006)

We could probably use some of these in our tea parties. Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2006)

You're welcome licia.

kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Feb 3, 2006)

Kadesma, try subbing out a little of the AP flour with some rice flour - makes them incredibly light and crispy!  Your recipe is very similar to my 'cheddar pennies' recipe, made w/pecans.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Kadesma, try subbing out a little of the AP flour with some rice flour - makes them incredibly light and crispy! Your recipe is very similar to my 'cheddar pennies' recipe, made w/pecans.


Thanks Marm,
I have rice flour and will try that today..

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 3, 2006)

What a delicious recipe, CJ!!  But I am afraid I may eat the whole thing as soon as they are ready....


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> What a delicious recipe, CJ!! But I am afraid I may eat the whole thing as soon as they are ready....


Thanks Licia,
You wouldn't be the first one ..I have been known to snatch a few myself 
kadesma


----------

